
Ask HN: What are the closest programming language from logic? - Ceezy
I&#x27;m looking for languages that have the most 
 common operations in math&#x2F;logic from automata calculus to monad, homology...
======
setra
Wolfram's Mathematica / Alpha has an extremely wide range of operations at
your disposal.

[https://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/](https://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/)

